# Motherboards yields



## MarcoP (Sep 10, 2014)

As I believe to be ready for the next step and as I need to produce something to keep me going I will use this thread to keep you up to date with my experiment, weights and yields will be provided.
I will recovery PMs from motherboards only, no CPUs, no RAMs etc
Will make a sulfuric cell for pins and a couple af diluted HCl bath, each followed by water rinse and incineration.
Will incinerate high and low grade ICs together, magnet, home made blu bowl for gold concentration.
Combine ICs returns with pre-refined cell's returns and AR them.
MLCC in few diluted HCl bath/distilled water rinse/incineration rounds and then nitric, drop Pd with SMB and cement Ag with copper, AR for any Pt.
SMD (SMT?) thick film resistors are still under consideration due the fact they do contains RuO2, I know that lye or probably ammonia could trap it but my main concern is how to safely reach it. Incineration could dangerously make RuO4 and crushing will free up the irritating RuO2 dust; proper disposal is still an unknown factor.

I think this thread will somewhat be useful for escrap yields and quantity of acid used but moreover will get me going with some practice. A lot of work for a little return but at this time I have plenty of free time to ewaste :lol: and its a good way to start practising with PMs, reactions, acids, colors etc. before I start to process sweeps, karats and others.


----------



## moataz (Oct 1, 2016)

where is the rest of your post ??

waiting to see the yields


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 1, 2016)

Marco hasn't been on the forum for about six months. He had some health problems. I hope he's doing alright.

Dave


----------



## ChemGeek (Nov 13, 2018)

Regarding Ruthenium and possible creation of RuO4.
No, burning ruthenium based materials, including RuO2 does *not* produce RuO4.
You need other oxidants to get there, for example periodate or periodic acid in water solution will do.
Air won't. No way.

However Osmium or OsO2 will form to some degree OsO4 upon aerial oxidation but still there are better methods (periodate again).


----------

